
Google Offering 2GB of Free Drive Space If You Complete Security Checkup - lolptdr
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/02/08/google-is-once-again-offering-2gb-of-free-drive-space-if-you-complete-the-account-security-checkup/
======
ocdtrekkie
I will say I did not think I needed to do this (and I don't use Drive anymore
anyways), but I did it and realized my recovery phone number was out of date.
Even if you are fairly confident you are squared away... do it anyways.

------
ars
Direct link:
[https://security.google.com/settings/security/secureaccount](https://security.google.com/settings/security/secureaccount)

The androidpolice article adds nothing (although I guess they get some credit
for calling attention to it).

